# Messenger sur apple watch !



## steph PACA (6 Février 2018)

Messenger sur l’apple watch est un calvaire ! Rien à faire pour que la complication s’ouvre...la petite roue tourne des heures et des jours !  
 Quelqu’un a une solution ?


----------



## Brand72 (6 Février 2018)

steph PACA a dit:


> Messenger sur l’apple watch est un calvaire ! Rien à faire pour que la complication s’ouvre...la petite roue tourne des heures et des jours !
> Quelqu’un a une solution ?



As-tu essayé de ré-installer l'application sur la Watch / iPhone ? Après ça peut peut-être s'agir d'un soucis de l'appli elle-même je pense...


----------



## fousfous (6 Février 2018)

Oui l'application ne fonctionne pas du tout je crois, utilise autre chose que messenger du coup pour communiquer.


----------

